# [Imprimante] Conaitre les niveau d'encre d'une imprimante

## Chr0nos

Bonjours à tous,

je cherche actuelement un moyen de connaitre les niveau d'encre d'une machine sur mon reseau local (qui partage son imprimante via cups) , j'ai éssayé basiquement "ink" mais il ne trouve pas l'imprimante et ce meme si je passe par /dev/bus/010/002 (l'imprimante en question) de fait je me retrouve à prier pour qu'il reste de l'encre avant chaque impression...

pour ce qui est de l'imprimante c'est une epson SX205, actuelement elle refuse tout bonement de fonctioner pour des raisons aussis obscures que désagréables, sans doute à cause d'un probleme d'encre mais aucune led n'est alumé sur cette machine diabolique... toutefois elle reste reconue par lspci, aussi le probleme premier reste entier: est il possible de conaitre ses niveau d'encre sous linux ou sommes nous condamnées a prier avan chaque impression qu'il reste encore une once d'encre et ce jusqu'a la fin de nos jours ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

edit:

en fait je vien de retenter mais ce coup ci en collant un : echo "net-print/cups gnutls debug php java" >> /etc/portage/package.use && emerge cups

resultat:

 *Quote:*   

> D [28/May/2011:17:34:33 +0000] [Job 123] usb_find_busses=0
> 
> D [28/May/2011:17:34:33 +0000] [Job 123] usb_find_devices=0
> 
> D [28/May/2011:17:34:33 +0000] [Job 123] STATE: +connecting-to-device
> ...

 

alors du coup je paufine:

 *Quote:*   

> la-yote ~ # lsusb | grep SX205
> 
> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 04b8:0849 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus SX205
> 
> la-yote ~ # ls -al /dev/bus/usb/009/001 
> ...

 

groupe "usb" ? pas "lp" ?

hum ? j'ai donc imédiatement mis a jous udev et relancé ce dernier mais rien n'a changé...

donc le probleme est toujours la mais au moin je sais pourquoi, étrangement meme si je fais un chown root:lp /dev/bus/usb/009/001 rien ne change non plus meme temporairement

edit2:

j'ai trouvé une solution "viable" et "relativement propre" (dans le sens ou elle  ne demande pas a l'utilisateur de faire de manip ulterieures)

alors je partage l'info pour les autres (et pour moi meme si je me re-paie la meme erreur je serais content de tomber sur mon propre topic comme bien souvent...)

alors il faut creer un regle udev dans /etc/udev/rules.d/99-printer.rules

 *Quote:*   

> ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", ID_USB_INTERFACES="04b8:*", GROUP="lp", MODE="664"

 

pour le truc en rouge il faut le chercher via un lsusb, chez moi la ligne donne: Bus 001 Device 009: ID 04b8:0849 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus SX205

voila, maintenant il ne me reste plus que ce probleme de niveau de cartouches d'encre

----------

## jaypeche

Perso j'ai une stylus dx4400, et les drivers sont loin d'etre stable..! m'enfin ca fonctionne !

Le souçi chez epson c'est que le manque d'encre, empeche l'imprimante de fonctionner (chez moi en tout cas !)

Il y a aussi le logiciel net-print/mtink pour Epson, qui "a priori", sait gérer les niveaux d'encres et le remplacement des cartouches !

++

----------

## Fenril

je vote aussi mtink, j'ai sur un de mes pc une Epson et ça marche sans problème.

----------

## 22decembre

mtink, c'est bien effectivement, mais quand l'imprimante est en local ! En revanche, comment afficher les niveau d'encre quand elle est partagée sur un réseau, je vois pas !

----------

## Chr0nos

hum en local mtink ne fonctione pas chez moi

ile me parle d'un probleme de permissions (hors mon utilisateur est bien dans "lp" et le périferique est aussi a "lp" et je cite:

http://www.picdo.net/fichiers/2011/5/31/576f8b65-27f7-49da-adf9-2144df9ca9ea_Capture-Fenetre-sans-nom-2.png

et meme via une ligne de commande rien ne semble exister, car a la rigeur j'aurais pu tapper une commande dans un terminal ssh et on en parlais plus :s

c'est quand meme un monde que cups ne le fasse pas de maniere native :s

----------

## 22decembre

déjà, il faut qu'il soit dans le même groupe que l'imprimante.

Et, oui, perso j'aimerais beaucoup qu'il soit dans cups, mais comment le faire ? question à 1000 € et un téléviseur !

----------

## Chr0nos

l'imprimante es bien dans lp, j'ai meme tenté de lancer mtink en root, en fait j'ai juste du faire un : ln -s /dev/bus/usb/008/001 /dev/usb/lp0

toutefois mtink ne reconais pas mes niveau d'encre, j'ai aussi tenté "gmso2" -> epic fail ! : le programe plante apparement à cause de la machine virtuelle java (enfin ca c'est ce qu'il en dit...)

resultat: on es au point mort donc meme question et j'ajoute un sandwitch au poulet !

----------

